# 55g start up



## Wannabeaquarist (May 21, 2012)

Hi, I quit my job as a zookeeper to be a mommy and am interested in starting a 55 gallon planted tank. My thoughts after some research are to use a layered substrate of eco complete and sand with an Aqueon Pro Heater 250 watt, and either the Eheim classic 2217 canister or the fluvial 306 canister. I was thinking of adding some java moss and then doing a fish less cycling. Does this sound good? Are the products correct? I'm a total noob so any feedback would be greatly appreciated! I'm not terribly sure on the lighting I should use either. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

i have hanging filters in both of my tanks. i love em. they are efficient, and QUIET.

also, i have seen too many youtube videos of canisters leaking or rupturing. not a mess i want to deal with.

i just got into plants, and i use a florasun t8; some have said that it is too little light for the plants i have, others have said it is fine.
i have Echinodorus amazonicus, Microsorum pteropus, Hygrophila difformis, Ludwigia repens, and Egeria densa. all but the ludwigia have great root development. i am using API first layer pure larite, and fertilizer tabs, 12 for a 29 gallon. then i followed those up with sand. 
i tried attaching my java ferns to some driftwood, but the string gave way and the plants floated off so i replanted them in the dirt.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think your plan sounds fine. I have a 2217 and numerous other Eheim filters. You'll love them. HOBs have their purpose but will never match what you get from a canister.

You could also plant quite a few more plants, let them get to growing, and then very slowly stock the tank without the whole fishless routine. Either way will get you there and it just comes down to personal pref most of the time. The tank does need to be fairly well stocked with plants and they do need to be growing though. The plants will use the nutrients before they become an issue for your fish.

What type of light will you have?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

You might want to take a look at the link in my signature.

But you plan does sound good and reflects goo research as well.

my .02


----------



## Wannabeaquarist (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I was waiting to see if the tank came with a hood and it looks like it doesn't so I'm not sure exactly what light I'll use. I was looking at the marine land LED double bright lights. It says it gives off 1200 lumens, but I'm not sure if that's enough! This is the one area I haven't researched very well yet. Any opinions or suggestion would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It's a mini-zoo display. You have to build around the needs of the creatures. So what fish have your attention? That's the key to everything.


----------



## Wannabeaquarist (May 21, 2012)

It really is a mini zoo! I think that's part of the reason I'm so excited. I really want to do some loachs, tetras, shrimp and maybe a swordtail or guppies. So far I've been reading up on the loachs and now I'm concerned that if I do Eco complete with sand on top the sand will mix into the Eco complete and hurt their mouths. I feel like the more I research the less I know  I've been researching filters and stuff so intensely I'm just getting into the fish part since I know I won't be getting them until everything cycles. Is there anything neat I should look into?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

with a thick enough sand bed the eco complete will stay on bottom


----------



## Wannabeaquarist (May 21, 2012)

What would you recommend for depths of Eco complete and sand?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I like 3" in my tanks for any substrate. Min is 2"....overall depth.


----------

